# Ecstasy of Schwinn



## sarmis (Nov 21, 2017)

I sure feel like Tuco running through the Cemetery !
Very happy today to have found this
California Cruiser in Red.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 21, 2017)

Lucky dog! Or cat if you prefer. Can you post the build date on the head badge, please.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 21, 2017)

Wow!
Nice find, Sarmis.


 And from a legendary shop.
Double Whammy Cool Factor!


----------



## sarmis (Nov 21, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> Wow!
> Nice find, Sarmis.
> View attachment 712993 And from a legendary shop.
> Double Whammy Cool Factor!


----------



## sarmis (Nov 21, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> Lucky dog! Or cat if you prefer. Can you post the build date on the head badge, please.




I’m going to keep this build date private for now.


----------



## mongeese (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 21, 2017)

I don't remember things going exactly like that, especially the royalty deal, but the name California Cruiser was trademarked by Larry and his dad, Don.
So, Schwinn was forced to cease and desist from using that name on their bicycles.


----------



## mongeese (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## Schwinn499 (Nov 21, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 713030 View attachment 713031 View attachment 713032 View attachment 713033 View attachment 713034 View attachment 713035 View attachment 713036 View attachment 713037 View attachment 713038 View attachment 713039



This really made Schwinn what it was through the 70s bike boom. Great history, its cool to be picking these Garner Cyclery bikes up locally and sending them back on the road. Ive had a number of them come through my stand and its always cool to know where they came from.

Nice score Sarmis!


----------



## Jeff54 (Nov 22, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> [
> I don't remember things going exactly like that, especially the royalty deal, but the name California Cruiser was trademarked by Larry and his dad, Don.
> So, Schwinn was forced to cease and desist from using that name on their bicycles.




I guess no retro visitation of the 'California cruiser' would be complete without an example:

http://www.nbhaa.com/indexHIB.html


----------



## rhenning (Nov 22, 2017)

I have a 1960 Continental with the Valley Cyclery decal on it.  Roger


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Nov 22, 2017)

VERY INTERESTING!
THANKS FOR SHARING!


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 8, 2017)

sarmis said:


> I sure feel like Tuco running through the Cemetery !
> Very happy today to have found this
> California Cruiser in Red.
> 
> ...





sarmis said:


> I sure feel like Tuco running through the Cemetery !
> Very happy today to have found this
> California Cruiser in Red.
> 
> ...



Cool! George started it all as far as Schwinn franchised shops!


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 8, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> Wow!
> Nice find, Sarmis.
> View attachment 712993 And from a legendary shop.
> Double Whammy Cool Factor!



I've wondered if George had a cool headbadge he put on his bikes before the War? Any idea? Thanks, Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 8, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> Wow!
> Nice find, Sarmis.
> View attachment 712993 And from a legendary shop.
> Double Whammy Cool Factor!



Sorry for the dumb question! I just read above that he bought the shop in 1947.


----------

